# Connaught railway tunnel, Silvertown, London. Febuary 2009.



## LiamCH (Feb 19, 2009)

I went back here as a friend asked me to show it to him. Unfortunately, he couldn't come, and as his mobile phone is currently sitting in the evidence room of Islington police station he couldn't let me know so I was kept wating for a while. Still, I had a lot of time to take photographs, and found some rather interesting developments.

This is my first attempt at lightpainting a railway tunnel with a small flashgun rather than a large spotlight. I'm quite impressed with the results myself, although it doesn't reach as far.






















This wasn't like that the first time I came. Some silly sod has kicked ballast into the drain.




Evidence of the underground music scene?




And now things get weird. None of this stuff was there last time I visited, and if you look in the foreground, grease has been smeared along the rails. What could it all be?













I am absolutely bewildered by everything in the last three pictures. None of that was there the last time. The pieces of wood were in a pile about a hundred feet away, but I doubt it would be the work of kids, as more of them have been moved to build a similar hut about two hundred metres away at the exit to the railway cutting. What could it all be for?

Personally, I think that it is for the new SSR, after the old one was compromised by fellow urban explorers. What else could it be?


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 19, 2009)

wow that is some tunnel. very spooky I reckon. The hut that far in is a strange concoction.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 19, 2009)

The brickwork looks ace. Well done on the lighting mate. I think its the first time I have seen a double tunnel before.


----------



## pdtnc (Feb 22, 2009)

excellent shots... really impressed there mate 
Good job on the lighting


----------

